
PyCruise 2016 - pykello
http://www.pycruise.com/
======
jordigh
Cruise ships are kind of ecologically awful.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruise_ship#Environmental_impa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruise_ship#Environmental_impact)

As a Mexican who has seen our beaches gradually destroyed by endless visiting
cruise ships year after year, I feel compelled to remind people how terrible
they are for the planet.

Not to mention, they are also super legally sleazy. They are often harboured
at countries that have no legal protections. If something happens to you on a
cruise ship, it's your own damn problem. Being registered in those tiny
corrupt countries also means that they don't have to answer for their
ecological destruction.

[http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/3-dark-facts-cruise-
lines...](http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/3-dark-facts-cruise-lines-dont-
want-you-to-know/)

I wish I could be excited about going to such an event. It seems like it would
be super fun. But I don't want my fun to promote such evils. I am very
saddened by the coral reef destruction I have witnessed first hand throughout
my life.

[http://www.marineinsight.com/marine/environment/how-ships-
ar...](http://www.marineinsight.com/marine/environment/how-ships-are-
destroying-coral-reefs-around-the-world/)

[http://notigodinez.com/empresa-constructora-de-muelle-
dana-g...](http://notigodinez.com/empresa-constructora-de-muelle-dana-
gravemente-sistema-arrecifal-paraiso-en-cozumel-unico-en-el-mundo/)

------
kirinan
This is the coolest thing I've seen in a while when it comes to conference. As
someone with a young family, I cringe when I have to think about going to
another city for a conference, which is all the time because I live in
Cleveland. Its not the travel, I rather like traveling: its leaving the wife
with the kids and just up and going. This allows me to take the kids and wife,
and not feel too bad about abandoning them to fend for themselves for a week.

~~~
therealkatie
This is exactly why I'm organizing it. I have two kids (and a husband who
likes to have me around), and it's always a bit of chaos when I leave for a
conference.

~~~
danvoell
Daycare really peeked my interest as well.

~~~
therealkatie
My kids both love the programs available, and they go all the way up to 17.
For the teens, the format is about hanging out, and for the older teens, they
even have exclusive excursions.

------
TorKlingberg
Have you sorted out internet connection onboard? That is often a problem /
very expensive on cruises.

~~~
rkangel
That's exactly what I was wondering. A boat full of software engineers is
going to want some internet...

------
jparishy
Pretty cool. Ever since going solo I've wondered why more development
conferences aren't in tropical locations so it can double as a vacation :-)

I worked at an agency that did work for pharmaceutical companies and
doctors/med salespeople do this all the time! There were a couple of jobs in
Punta Cana, DR alone each year.

~~~
reuven
There was such a company for a while; I spoke on the first two "Geek Cruises,"
which has since re-dubbed itself "Insight Cruises"
([http://insightcruises.com/](http://insightcruises.com/)). I'm not sure which
market forces pushed them in this direction. We managed to see Alaska and the
Caribbean, which was super fun.

I must admit that while those cruises were great fun and quite interesting,
they showed my wife and me that it's not the kind of vacation or travel that
is our style. Lots of other people do enjoy them, though -- and I'm happy to
see that someone else is trying this!

The organizer might want to contact the Insight Cruises people; I don't think
that they're in direct competition any more, and perhaps they'll have
something useful to suggest from their experience.

------
inglor
This might be an "obvious" question but where is the list of talks or call for
authors?

~~~
therealkatie
It's going to be an 'Open Space' style conference, so there will be a call for
Open Space themes later on.

------
viciousambition
Don't know if the creator will see this comment, but the hover state of the
signup button is still Bootstrap's default btn-success style.

------
longlivegnu
Wow, I wish there was something like this for JS

~~~
therealkatie
Once this is all over, I'd be happy to write up a road map for how I did it!
Maybe someone in the JS world will pick up the banner.

~~~
longlivegnu
Awesome, I look forward to it!

